# The Best Budget Subwoofer



## imagic

Open for comments...


----------



## Dave in Green

The RSL Speedwoofer seems to be an obvious omission from any budget subwoofer discussion.


----------



## imagic

Dave in Green said:


> The RSL Speedwoofer seems to be an obvious omission from any budget subwoofer discussion.


I'll look at adding it...


----------



## gte

Do you have one of these for larger speakers that do not have built in amplifiers? (By the way, I have to edit your post in the quote and remove the url, to be able to post myself while quoting you. This seems like an oversight so I thought I'd let you know)




imagic said:


> Getting great bass in your home theater setup or listening room can be pricey, though it doesn’t have to be. Our picks from companies such as Polk, Monoprice, and SVS will get you all the low-end thump you might need for movies and music without wrecking your budget for things to watch or listen to.


----------



## prplhaz123

Dave in Green said:


> The RSL Speedwoofer seems to be an obvious omission from any budget subwoofer discussion.


While I have never heard one in person, based on numerous reviews, the RSL should be on any short list for a budget sub. I know there are numerous options, and you can't cover them all, but I also think the Hsu VTF1-Mk 3 would be very competitive in this group.


----------



## TerryWT

*Yamaha*

I don't have the experience to really compare with anything else, but I've had the Yamaha YST-SW315 for about 10 years no, going strong and sounds good.


----------



## willymo

I've had a Dayton audio sub 1500 for years now (along with a def tech 15 inch sub). I think it's one of the great values in home theater, even by today's standards.


----------



## yronnen

Which sub will work well for music?


----------



## DaveMcLain

I've had that Monoprice 12 inch sub for the last 6 years and it has been working great. I feed it a line level signal. I don't use the "auto" setting which I did try but I could never get it to work right 100% of the time. Once in a while it would shut off during quiet parts of a movie which was annoying. I ended up running an outlet that's switched using the 12 volt trigger from my receiver. 

Sound quality is good in my room with the sub located about 1/3 of the way along a side wall. 

I looked back through my Monoprice orders and I found that I bought this sub on sale for $88.94!


----------



## chiromanted

Now that is a deal !!


----------



## m0j0

I got my Monolith THX 10 sub for around 375 when they were on sale and have been very impressed.


----------



## Lynkage

For the price VS performance I'm with the post above about the Dayton 10,12 and 15" sub's. Really inexpensive for the performance.

Great value!

BTW I have tried them all, and my kids use them in their systems!

JMO


----------



## Jim McC

I have the Dayton 12" and I really like it.


----------



## willymo

I don't understand why more people don't take advantage of the Dayton's. I replaced my aging def tech 15 incher with another sub-1500. The system sounds so balanced and awesome now. They are a steal! (no, I am not a paid Dayton employee or sponsor, etc...). lol


----------



## Squirrel!

Personally, I don't feel $500 is a budget subwoofer. I would say $200 and below is a budget subwoofer.


----------



## Jim McC

Squirrel! said:


> Personally, I don't feel $500 is a budget subwoofer. I would say $200 and below is a budget subwoofer.


I agree. Maybe up to $250.


----------



## Squirrel!

Jim McC said:


> I agree. Maybe up to $250.


Yeah...with the tariffs in place, I could see budget at $250 or below...


----------



## CucNZ

since this is about Budget subs

Finally managed to upgrade my system to matching Wharfedale SW150s ( yes ,second hand...but these were rated 5/5 on most reviews when they came out
These were to match the Diamond 9.6 mains/9CM centre/(9CS rears/and (9.1 heights

for the 250 odd NZ i spent to get both...im loving it
Adding in the second SW150 opened up the Bass/LFE in a big way :

Addded link for the Whathifi review yes 250 pds back in 2004 but budget second hand now here in NZ 

https://www.whathifi.com/wharfedale/diamond-sw150/review


----------



## Geordie

*That's not an "article" at all*

Disappointed after clicking through to the "article" which is just a VERY basic list of models lacking any meaningful information, clearly designed to generate affiliate sales without any work done to do so. 

The heading "Best Budget Sub Woofers" is obviously hoping to rank for that lucrative google search term, but the content below it gives zero reasons or justifications for the products on the list.


----------



## ChasBerl

I have the monolith 10 in and I absolutely love it I have a mixture of Polk Audio for my mains and Pioneer Elite Atmos for my surrounds, and Pioneers in the rear. The monolith completely fill down the system and watching movies now is like being in the theater. The monolith is also great for music because you can plug the port with a foam plug that is supplied. I paid $400 and couldn't be happier


----------



## rwwear

imagic said:


> Getting great bass in your home theater setup or listening room can be pricey, though it doesn’t have to be. Our picks from companies such as Polk, Monoprice, and SVS will get you all the low-end thump you might need for movies and music without wrecking your budget for things to watch or listen to.
> 
> *Click here* to read more. Article by Greg Kennelty


None of these so called budget subwoofers are actually subwoofers because none go down to 20hz which is a requirement to being a subwoofer.


----------



## imagic

rwwear said:


> None of these so called budget subwoofers are actually subwoofers because *none go down to 20hz which is a requirement to being a subwoofer*.


Yes of course, there is a government agency that requires all subs to achieve 20 Hz. I believe there's a constitutional amendment under consideration, too. Please report all violators immediately.


----------



## rwwear

imagic said:


> Yes of course, there is a government agency that requires all subs to achieve 20 Hz. I believe there's a constitutional amendment under consideration, too. Please report all violators immediately.


There has to be some requirements and 20hz is one of them. Otherwise you could call anything a sub even a Bose model.


----------



## imagic

rwwear said:


> *There has to be some requirements and 20hz is one of them*. Otherwise you could call anything a sub even a Bose model.


Again, report bass-related crimes to the appropriate government agency.


----------



## rwwear

imagic said:


> Again, report bass-related crimes to the appropriate government agency.


I'll leave that up to you. Audio is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Leon!

Despite making up only 50% of the population, women are responsible for 73% of all bass crimes.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Squirrel! said:


> Personally, I don't feel $500 is a budget subwoofer. I would say $200 and below is a budget subwoofer.


Ditto!


----------



## Squirrel!

rwwear said:


> None of these so called budget subwoofers are actually subwoofers because none go down to 20hz which is a requirement to being a subwoofer.


How does a 1000 watt, 12" subwoofer, ported, for $100 sound to you? Think it can get to 20?


----------



## m. zillch

https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-budget-subwoofer/#how-we-tested
Kind of weird the the lowest frequencies are to the right, but here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...g4/pubchart?oid=1861086557&format=interactive


----------



## rwwear

Squirrel! said:


> How does a 1000 watt, 12" subwoofer, ported, for $100 sound to you? Think it can get to 20?


Ported subs are less likely to go as low as a sealed version and generally sound poorer but anything is possible as long as it doesn't break the laws of physics. Anything called a subwoofer can theoretically go down to 20hz but the question is how loud can it it play at that frequency and how many decibels down is it.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Buy many at a $100 a pop!


----------



## m. zillch

BP1Fanatic said:


> Buy many at a $100 a pop!


Without a doubt, in many instances two placement optimized $100 subs trumps one $200 sub.


----------



## SQCraving

I work from home a lot and have a formal home office. The office is 12x15. I like to rock out while working. I currently just have 2 Polk TSi 500 speakers but want quite a bit more bass. I really don’t want to spend a lot because I basically just use them for computer speakers run through a Denon 940. I was thinking either 2 BIC PL-200 II or 1 Paradigm DSP 3200, SVS SB1000, or maybe an HSU. I think having two $300 subs vs 1 $600 sub would fill the room more uniformly. 

Does anyone have any thoughts or other subs I should consider. It would basically be a 2.2 system with the two towers in two opposite corners one on each side of m.


----------



## Lp85253

SQCraving said:


> I work from home a lot and have a formal home office. The office is 12x15. I like to rock out while working. I currently just have 2 Polk TSi 500 speakers but want quite a bit more bass. I really don’t want to spend a lot because I basically just use them for computer speakers run through a Denon 940. I was thinking either 2 BIC PL-200 II or 1 Paradigm DSP 3200, SVS SB1000, or maybe an HSU. I think having two $300 subs vs 1 $600 sub would fill the room more uniformly.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts or other subs I should consider. It would basically be a 2.2 system with the two towers in two opposite corners one on each side of m.


12x15?.. grab an rsl speedwoofer and be happy..


----------



## dwonda

I don’t understand why the #1 sub in this list beats the #2. From what I can see on the spec sheet the ported version beats it in all aspects, it’s even the same price. Only downside I see is that one is heavier and bigger than the other.


----------



## m. zillch

dwonda said:


> I don’t understand why the #1 sub in this list beats the #2. From what I can see on the spec sheet the ported version beats it in all aspects, it’s even the same price. Only downside I see is that one is heavier and bigger than the other.


-People want subs to be as small and as lightweight as possible (think shipping costs if nothing else) . Also the sound of sealed or "acoustic suspension" subs/speakers is often described as "tighter" and having a better transient response although this comes at the cost of being less efficient (so stronger amps are required). Ported are more "sloppy" from a sudden transient: http://media.tas.zeitpress.com/articles/images/TAS197_Bass_Figure1&2.jpg

- Ported/vented subs (aka bass reflex) often have higher output in the mid-sub region but then roll off more precipitously in the deep bass such that sealed designs actually beat the ported designs in the _very_ deep frequencies output, especially when EQ'd [see the same graph as posted in my last bullet point and compare the outputs below 10Hz]

- EQing a ported design below its frequency of resonance (pretty much its roll off point) is actually _dangerous_ and can destroy the driver because it is effectively "unloaded" whereas similarly EQing acoustic suspension designs is perfectly fine (up to a point).

- Ported designs, even the most expensive designs, can suffer from "port noise" or chuffing sounds which acoustic suspension designs are immune to because they don't have ports.

Although I have to accept I'm going to need a stronger amp for it I only buy acoustic suspension designs.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

BP4 (front loaded horn too) is the best of both worlds. The sealed section acts like a sealed enclosure below the tuning frequency. The vented section kills distortion, boosts output, and provides voicecoil cooling when the speaker basket is mounted in that section.


----------



## dwonda

BP1Fanatic said:


> BP4 (front loaded horn too) is the best of both worlds. The sealed section acts like a sealed enclosure below the tuning frequency. The vented section kills distortion, boosts output, and provides voicecoil cooling when the speaker basket is mounted in that section.


So front horns are better than the ones facing the floor you would say?


----------



## dwonda

m. zillch said:


> -People want subs to be as small and as lightweight as possible (think shipping costs if nothing else) . Also the sound of sealed or "acoustic suspension" subs/speakers is often described as "tighter" and having a better transient response although this comes at the cost of being less efficient (so stronger amps are required). Ported are more "sloppy" from a sudden transient: http://media.tas.zeitpress.com/articles/images/TAS197_Bass_Figure1&2.jpg
> 
> - Ported/vented subs (aka bass reflex) often have higher output in the mid-sub region but then roll off more precipitously in the deep bass such that sealed designs actually beat the ported designs in the _very_ deep frequencies output, especially when EQ'd [see the same graph as posted in my last bullet point and compare the outputs below 10Hz]
> 
> - EQing a ported design below its frequency of resonance (pretty much its roll off point) is actually _dangerous_ and can destroy the driver because it is effectively "unloaded" whereas similarly EQing acoustic suspension designs is perfectly fine (up to a point).
> 
> - Ported designs, even the most expensive designs, can suffer from "port noise" or chuffing sounds which acoustic suspension designs are immune to because they don't have ports.
> 
> Although I have to accept I'm going to need a stronger amp for it I only buy acoustic suspension designs.


Thank you for the great response! Based on the spec sheets though I would say that I’m still tempted to go with #2 just because it can hit lower frequencies. Would be interesting to see a frequency response/db graph to compare the two though. If for nothing else then academic purposes. They both use the same amp, but one uses a 10” and the other a 12” with completely different box designs.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

dwonda said:


> So front horns are better than the ones facing the floor you would say?


What type of sub enclosure faces the floor?


----------



## m. zillch

dwonda said:


> Thank you for the great response! Based on the spec sheets though I would say that I’m still tempted to go with #2 just because it can hit lower frequencies. Would be interesting to see a frequency response/db graph to compare the two though. If for nothing else then academic purposes. They both use the same amp, but one uses a 10” and the other a 12” with completely different box designs.


Here's a good example of acoustic suspension ("sealed") vs. bass reflex (ported) because they are the same size woofer and from the same company, SVS. Note the output at 10Hz (the very left of the curve) which you could safely boost (i.e. EQ)_ even further_ with the acoustic suspension design but not with the bass reflex:









[Do you guys see the image above? I only see it in edit mode but not when I post it. Weird]

This image is better to view at their site and note they say this is not showing "maximum output". The two graphs are displaced_ intentionally_ to make them easier to read but don't misconstrue that as " the purple is louder". Acoustic suspension wins in the deep bass and could safely be boosted _even further_ if need be whereas the bass reflex can't.

Better image here: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0921/3560/files/spl-graph-pb-2000-Pro.svg?618869

It appears best on the specs page of this: PB-2000 Pro


----------



## dwonda

m. zillch said:


> Here's a good example of acoustic suspension ("sealed") vs. bass reflex (ported) because they are the same size woofer and from the same company, SVS. Note the output at 10Hz (the very left of the curve) which you could safely boost (i.e. EQ)_ even further_ with the acoustic suspension design but not with the bass reflex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Do you guys see the image above? I only see it in edit mode but not when I post it. Weird]
> 
> This image is better to view at their site and note they say this is not showing "maximum output". The two graphs are displaced_ intentionally_ to make them easier to read but don't misconstrue that as " the purple is louder". Acoustic suspension wins in the deep bass and could safely be boosted _even further_ if need be whereas the bass reflex can't.
> 
> Better image here: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0921/3560/files/spl-graph-pb-2000-Pro.svg?618869
> 
> It appears best on the specs page of this: PB-2000 Pro


I couldn’t see the image in text but I found it via your link. I just noticed that they don’t even have the 1200 on their site, I guess they aren’t making them anymore. But ya I see what you are saying.


----------



## dwonda

BP1Fanatic said:


> What type of sub enclosure faces the floor?


Port? Horn? I thought those were the same thing? To be clear I’m talking about the port.


----------



## m. zillch

Example of a downward firing sub where both the driver and port are on the bottom.








R-8SW Subwoofer | Klipsch


The R-8SW Klipsch subwoofer is both powerful and sleek in its design. Wait no longer on adding a subwoofer to your sound system and shop today!




www.klipsch.ca




An advantage is if there is port noise it is aimed _away_ from the room and maybe even absorbed a bit by the carpet/rug so it is less noticeable than a forward firing port's noise.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I actually have 2 downfiring subs. 

The 1st downfiring sub is in my dining room. The port fires to the front in a 2.1 setup with a freebie Yamaha HTR-5730. I actually turned the enclosure on its side where the 10" driver is firing to the left. That powered sub came with my 2009 Onkyo HT-S5200 HTIB. The AVR is in my basement running 5.1 in my work from home setup. The 7 surround speakers are in my son's apartment in Cincinnati with my ex-Pioneer VSX-1022-K.

The 2nd sub is in my son's bedroom in our house. It was a freebie powered 12" from one of my boyz who closed his car audio shop about 10 years ago. The twin ports fire to the rear and is part of a 5.1 setup with a Sony STR-DH710.

I don't recall ever seeing a downfiring BP4, BP6, TH or FLH. They are either front, rear, or side firing.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

OK, I'm looking for a computer subwoofer.

I don't want the SB-1000. I already have one of those for my secondary stereo system, but I don't want to spend the money for one of those just to put under my computer desk. Sound source will be from the computer, split to the speakers and the sub. I probably won't use line level inputs but it'd be a nice bonus just in case.

So for I've superficially looked into:

Dayton Audio SUB-800 8": Not an option. Shipping to Canada is $$$ and it's out of stock anyway.

Yamaha NS-SW050 8"

Sony SACS9 10"

ELAC SUB1010 10"

Klipsch R8SW 8"

Note that while I typically don't buy Sony or Yamaha speakers, I am actually leaning toward one of those subwoofers, partially because it seems they last a while. In particular, the Klipsch has a fair number of reports of failures after a couple of years.

Has anyone actually listened to any of these? This would be for mixed computer use, primarily music. I usually preferred non-ported designs, but it seems most of the low end ones are ported to maximize that bass extension. Size does matter, and in this case I'd prefer smaller than bigger. I don't need chest thumping bass, just enough bass to compensate for the complete lack of bass of the existing speakers, at relatively low to moderate volumes.


----------



## Blade 77

Is there a problem with Hts 12" auto stand-by feature?


----------



## imagic

dwonda said:


> Port? Horn? I thought those were the same thing? To be clear I’m talking about the port.


Definitely not the same thing. A horn-loaded sub inevitably is much larger and more complex than other types of subwoofers. But the key think is it is not relying on a Helmholtz resonator to boost a specific tuning frequency, instead a horn-loaded sub uses the horn to increase its efficiency throughout the entire frequency range it handles.

The main impediment with horn-loaded subs is they have to be absolutely enormous (and heavy) in order to play really deep. The advantage is you get the most output from each watt, versus other types. Anyhow, the size and weight and deepbass limitations of horn loaded subs has largely confined them to pro applications like concert PA systems.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

There are MANY avs members with MULTIPLE refrigerator sized horn enclosures in their homes. If I ever upgrade my subwoofer, it WILL be a refrigerator size horn. No sealed or BR can compete with them for SQ and SPL.


----------



## m. zillch

As people who own subwoofers go, I'd estimate that fewer than .01% own multiple refrigerator-sized enclosures in their homes.

One indicator that some audio device is sort of rare is when you can't buy it on Amazon.

As people who do own multiple refrigerator-sized subwoofers go, I'd bet a good chunk of them hang out on AVS (and other audio forums) which gives them a false sense of the prevalence of what they do.


----------

